# NOTD August 8th, 2011



## hollyxann (Aug 8, 2011)

TMNT nails!

I decided to have a little fun with my nails. Lately I've been trying to do cute nail art instead of just a basic color.





I used:

OPI base coat for natural nails, In My Back Pocket

China Glaze Tree Hugger, Coconut Kiss, Salsa, Frostbite

Sally Hansen Nail Art Pens in white and black

Seche Vite top coat


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Freakin AWESOME and ubber creative!

They're sooo fun.

Great job!!


----------



## jeanarick (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh Wow!! My NOTD is not nearly as creative as yours,hehehehe!

Products used:

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Twisted Pink

NYX Nail Polish - Dynamic Glitter


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 8, 2011)

Great looks!

Ninja turtles is such a cute idea!  I would have never thought of that!

I love the glitter tips, Jeannine.  I LOOOVE glitter!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 9, 2011)

Adorable look!  Great idea.  I like the glitter tips too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 9, 2011)

hehe  LOVE the TMNT

Jean the pink is so pretty!   The tips look like snow


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh wow my young nephews would love the TMNT (they're 5 and 4)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 9, 2011)

I've done Hello Kitty, Tiffany's boxes and then TMNT so far.


----------

